# How much are average vet costs?



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

I was just wondering how much the average vet cost is for a check up or something and do they bill you or do you have to pay up front?


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Patp said:


> I was just wondering how much the average vet cost is for a check up or something and do they bill you or do you have to pay up front?


Hello If your a regular customer, he may bill you. 
Walk ins pay cash, unless they have a payment plan, Phone & ask....B.J.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It depends on your area. My avian vet charges $55.00 for an exam.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My current vet only charges $36 for an avian exam..but my old vet charged about $68 for an exam. Then they usually also look at the fecal matter and some do dignostic tests. A new bird exam typically costs around $120 in my experience.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bird Junky said:


> Walk ins pay cash, unless they have a payment plan, Phone & ask....B.J.


I don't doubt this may be true of your vet, but I have never experienced it. Please be careful about making general statements which may or may not be widely true, since this can influence people's treatment decisions.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

And all my vets..dogs, birds cats..etc. make me pay up front. I've only heard of payment plans through credit cards like Care Credit.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

I had to take out a loan when my dog got really sick. Even for a bill they thought could be over $1000 (fortunately only $650) they would not consider payments. If I had not been able to get the loan, I would have had to put my dog down! I wish I could find a vet that cared enough about pets to take payments at least for emergencies. I have lived in two different states, four different cites, and gone to several different vets in each place over the years and have yet to find one that takes payments. I need to look into Care Credit ... bird vets are expensive!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The first vet I took my tiel to charged $45 for a check up and nail clipping but he didn't run any tests. Our new vet charged $125 for a check up, gram stain, nail clipping and probiotics. I recently had a friend who used Care Credit for her dog who needed surgery. She was very happy with how quickly she was approved, the payment plan, etc.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Another awesome thing about Care Credit is they give a certain period to pay off each of your purchases in without charging interest.

Like if you get a regular vet check up on August 1st and you have a 6 month promo period, you have until Feb 1st to pay it back with no interest. 

And say you have to go to the doctor yourself on October the 1st and you use your card again, you will have until April 1st to pay it back with no interest. 

It's really a great investment if you are worried about paying up front.


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

My vet charges $70 for a regular exam, just to look at the bird. If any tests need to be done, it costs more.


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

My vet lets me pay after - however I only have a week to pay (i am a regular customer)
I usually get charged about R400 - thats like $40 dollars?

And my vet never charges me for follow ups.


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I pay $50 for a basic well-bird exam. Tests and treatments cost more. Everything has to be paid for up front.


----------



## Ash92 (Jul 21, 2012)

$85.00 for a consultation where I take Benny which is an avian specialist but all that covers is being looked at any other testing is an extra cost. Blood work is an extra $120 but it really depends where you go too. Due to benny normally having to be hospitalised most of the time I pay either half of the bill upfront and the rest on pick up there always on going for the duration of his stay. I'm a trainee vet nurse at a different clinic our payment plans consist of payment up front unless the bill is quite high but they must have been with us for a while before we would even consiter payment plans so many never get paid off in full.


----------

